# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Suggestions for a climbing vine plant?



## Peanut1181 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi folks,

I have a very tall piece of driftwood that reaches all the way to the top of my tank and I wanted to find a vine of some sort that would climb it and make it look a little better. I don't even know where to begin looking, so I thought I would just ask if you folks knew of anything that would do this? I have a little over 3wpg, no CO2, and I keep African cichlids so the PH is about 7.8 with a hardness in the 14-17 range. I have a mix of laterite and sand as substrate. Everything seems to be doing quite well so far, although I only currently keep swords and vals. Anyway, is there a hardy plant that will climb up the driftwood like a vine that will do ok in these conditions? The thicker the leaves on it the better so my Africans won't have it for lunch, but I'm willing to try anything once. Thanks for the help everyone.


Peanut1181


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Pennywort or Pondpenny the same plant might work. You can keep raping the runners to form a thick vine look. Check if out in my plant data at MPIAquatics.com or in the plant data on this site.

Hawk


----------



## imported_chrismisc (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi Peanut,

I know you asked for a vine specifically, but have you considered java moss? I've not kept african cichlids, so I don't know if it would end up on the menu, but if the wood only sticks out of the water a few inches and is saturated, java moss will grow right up onto it. What's wild is, the farther it grows, the more moisture can wick up the wood, so it can grow out even farther. Just a thought. Below is a shot of an example. It grew from a single strand of moss that hitchhiked in on some java fern, gradually creeping up out of the water over the course of several months.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Pennywort, (hydrocotyle) has vine like stems and heart shaped leaves, but I don't think you could really get it to stick to wood. You could plant it around the wood so it would grow kinda up and around the wood. I love pennywort

I think your best bet for the conditions you have and the fish you have, for a leafy type plant, is Anubias nana. This is a hardy and thick leafed plant. It is slow growing, and not vine like exactly, but looks real nice. You could even put some Java moss with it like Chris suggested. Just tie the plants to the wood with nylon thread or fishing line.


----------

